# I need advice or opinion's concerning miter saw to DC



## jpc (Apr 12, 2010)

Hello everyone, and thank you in advance for your feedback. Today ...day 1 towards a healthier woodworking environment. Here's the run down, Valentines day before last, yes over a year ago my better half bought me a dust collector. Due to heavy work schedule and heavy renovations on my home , settting it up got put on the back burner, and after doing some research on this awesome site and everywhere on the net i could find, Ive learned that my 1 horse power porter-cable dust collector that lowes no longer sells, has alot going against it, And sence it's better than nothing I want to make its set up as Ideal as possible,Ive gotten all the pvc to set it up with a 4"x4" wye coming off the collector, a blast gate at each direction. First run ....approximatly 5 feet to my miter saw, second run to my TS is about 7 feet of 4 inch pvc. Upgrading the filter and anything else that would require another perchase and temporarily on hold,lol. So on to my question,,first project , my Dewalt chop saw,I got rid of a sliding compound miter say for my 10 inch dewalt chop saw, so as you will see Ive got alot of room on the back side of saw.I had a 4"x2" wye in garage so decided to put it in line with Dust hood run, any thoughts if this would be effective, the 2 inch branch connected by hose to the chop saw connection in back and 4 inch port in the hood, or would just going the 4inch in the hood route be the way to go?Just looking for some input as I start this journer and sorry for the long winded post


----------



## bentwood (Jan 26, 2012)

Both for maxium fine and large dust collection. 2" For maxium colection of dust(but will still alow some fine dust to escape) if useing only one. 4" and hood which will trap most fine particals for best health but alows a lot of large dust to collect on bench and floor without vacum at 2" port. With 3 micron bags,unless the collector is located to vent outdoors rather than recycle in shop,there needs to be a dedicated fan forced air filteration unit to capture microscopic particals that are most dangerous to health. 
It's difficult to overkill collection and filteration from a health prospective.


----------



## jpc (Apr 12, 2010)

Dude your so right, I got bite by the woodworking bug like 4 years ago,and in the beginiig it was very hard for me to spend money on anything that didnt cut or route wood,,and "Hell what do I need a DC for I gotta shop vac,Ill clean this up later" lol, but in the year that DC sat in its box, Ive reseached and read everything i could find, its almost scary how much info is out there verse the amount of people like me who didnt relize, Helll I thought clearing your nose in the shower was normal for a woodworker. With that said,....and the fact I own this DC and was bought way before I knew any of this. And it was a gift from my wife. So knowing my machine's shortcommings, and the wealth of info right here in this forum and one other that im a member of, I should be able to get positive results, thanks for responding


----------

